# Food Safety News - 01/27/2022 FDA says E. coli outbreak associated with romaine lettuce is over



## daveomak.fs (Jan 27, 2022)

*FDA says E. coli outbreak associated with romaine lettuce is over*
By Coral Beach on Jan 27, 2022 12:06 am
Federal officials are reporting that an outbreak of E. coli O121:H9 infections linked to romaine lettuce has ended. Four illnesses were confirmed in the outbreak. Little other information was available from the Food and Drug Administration. “The information collected over the course of this investigation indicated that romaine lettuce was the likely source of this... Continue Reading


*Antimicrobial resistance markers in UK chicken stay steady*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 27, 2022 12:05 am
Levels of antimicrobial resistant (AMR) E. coli in chicken in the United Kingdom have remained stable in the past few years, according to a report. Findings come from a survey of AMR in E. coli in fresh retail chicken in 2020 published by the Food Standards Agency (FSA). Generic E. coli bacteria can be useful... Continue Reading


*California judge rules Prop 12 pork sales provisions cannot be enforced without regulations*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 27, 2022 12:04 am
Californians won’t have to endure a price-escalating bacon shortage. California’s Superior Court for Sacramento County has halted enforcement of Proposition 12 because the California Department of Food and Agriculture (CDFA) hasn’t yet released final regulations for the law that voters approved in 2018. “Judge (James) Arguelles’ decision recognizes the complexity of the pork supply chain... Continue Reading


*Norovirus tops outbreak causes according to Dutch study*
By News Desk on Jan 27, 2022 12:03 am
Norovirus was the main cause of outbreaks and related illnesses, according to a Dutch study including 12 years of data. Researchers studied foodborne outbreaks between 2006 and 2019 in the Netherlands to guide efforts to control, reduce and prevent future illness. In total, 5,657 foodborne outbreaks with 27,711 cases were identified. An average of 404,... Continue Reading


*FDA continues to investigate E. coli outbreak but declares it over; work ongoing in 4 other outbreaks*
By News Desk on Jan 27, 2022 12:02 am
The FDA has declared that an outbreak of E. coli O121:H19 infections associated with romaine lettuce has ended, but the investigation continues. Food and Drug Administration officials report that four people were sickened in the outbreak, but they have not released information regarding the ages of patients or what states are involved. The FDA is... Continue Reading


----------

